# full system path navigation



## [3w'Sparky] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post and i'm new to Mac OSX "just bought a new lappy"

I am abit of an old hat with linux and as such always navigate via the full path on the top of the directory window, there doesn't seem to be any way of placing the full path on directory window, well i found one small mod which gives you the full path but its not editable , i'm after the editable method, i noticed that from safari you can infact put /etc or /var and it will take you to the path but in a new window. 

any ways or ideas would be helpful

thanks


----------



## earthsaver (Sep 28, 2009)

Perhaps you'd be happier working in Terminal? Or maybe Path Finder has the feature set you seek.


----------



## quobitcon (Jan 5, 2010)

I have maybe a simple question. I am using a teminal to switch from one directory to another. I see the folder on my desktop, i can go in to it. That folder contains another set of folders. when i cd in to one of them terminal tells me that there is no such file or directory. what gives?


----------



## earthsaver (Jan 6, 2010)

Does the folder name have a space in it? You need to precede every space with a backslash.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2010)

Or use quotes. 
cd /some/path/to/some.file 
or 
cd "/some/path/to/a file with a space in a name"

If you drag and drop a file with the spaces (or anything else that Terminal wants quoted) to the window, it should autocomplete the path (in 10.5 that seems to happen with the backslash, so /Users/myusernamehere/Desktop/ichat\ image.jpg...)


----------

